# 3G data modem confusion



## Neeraj J (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I am planning to go for 3G data plan and I am confused between 3G services & Tata Photon+,Reliance Netconnect+. Are these (Tata Photon+,Reliance Netconnect+) 3G enabled and gives speed like 3G??? Also I am thinking that if I go for Airtel 3G or Idea Netsetter like 3G modems what will happen if services are poor. Can I insert another Simcard in that 3G modem or should I go for any Micromax or Huawei 3G modem separately. My requirements are only regular surfing on good speeds. Please suggest for best plan in Delhi/Ghaziabad area...



Neeraj J said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am planning to go for 3G data plan and I am confused between 3G services & Tata Photon+,Reliance Netconnect+. Are these (Tata Photon+,Reliance Netconnect+) 3G enabled and gives speed like 3G??? Also I am thinking that if I go for Airtel 3G or Idea Netsetter like 3G modems what will happen if services are poor. Can I insert another Simcard in that 3G modem or should I go for any Micromax or Huawei 3G modem separately. My requirements are only regular surfing on good speeds. Please suggest for best plan in Delhi/Ghaziabad area...



Hey friendzzzz....... 62 views & no reply till now?? Please suggest something...


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 20, 2012)

photon+ and netconnect+ are different than 3G, they provide speeds upto 3.1 mbps (practically upto 2 mbps as per my experience)... called the broadband speed...
whereas 3g is the 3rd generation HSDPA mobile technology which provides speed upto 21.6 mbps in currently available data cards..
you may look for mtnl plans in following link, the service of which i found good in delhi/ncr region,
3G Datacard Tariff
for other network's plans, please go to their website and find there..
next, if you buy any data card from any network service provider, it'll not run any other service provider's 3G sim card...
if services are poor, you'll not get the full signal coverage resulting in low speeds and network disconnection... nothing can be done in that case, so buy after knowing which service is best in your area...
however,
i would like to mention that i have got a 3G modem named micromax mmx 352 to sell, bought september 26, 2011 from nehru place, Delhi and in a perfectly new condition.
reason- i use reliance netconnect+ as my company issued it and pays the bill...
so if you make a decision to go for it, then you'll have an option to get it from me @ low prices. i have got original bill also. also, you can insert any sim card into it...
so PM me if you are interested,  
one thing more, photon+ and netconnect+ also run in cdma 1x mode in unlimited plans, which is very slow in speed... so don't go for unlimited plans in photon+ and netconnect+ , based on your monthly budget and usage hours requirement, decide the plan after looking all plans in every website....


----------



## Neeraj J (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks a lot Shivam for this post. I just wanted to know what is 5.76, 7.2 & 21 Mbps speed factor in 3G? How much max speed we can get in Delhi/NCR. Also which 3G USB modem is latest & speedier and where to buy? After lot of research in am finalizing Huawei E353 USB modem. Is is the right decision or some other latest one is available???


----------



## pramudit (Jan 21, 2012)

7.2mbps modem should be good as most of the provider give max 7.2mbps speed...
Tata docomo do give 21mbps speed but that is on few towers only...


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 21, 2012)

pramudit said:


> 7.2mbps modem should be good as most of the provider give max 7.2mbps speed...
> Tata docomo do give 21mbps speed but that is on few towers only...



reliance also provides 21 mbps


----------



## Neeraj J (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for all of valuable feedback. But which 3G modem to go for? I have narrowed down Huawei 353 and Huawei 372. Which one should I go for? Also any other reliable brand, please mention.


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 23, 2012)

Neeraj J said:


> Thanks for all of valuable feedback. But which 3G modem to go for? I have narrowed down Huawei 353 and Huawei 372. Which one should I go for? Also any other reliable brand, please mention.



read again my 1st reply...


----------



## devx (Jan 23, 2012)

Mate., whichever telecom services (Airtel,Idea,Docomo etc) you'r going to use there devices are manufactured by only 2 companies i.e ZTE & HUAWEI., so need to worry about brands these both provides there modem worldwide.,
*Secondly*, most of the devices comes locked which you have to buy along with a sim card like- Airtel 3g data card or Tata Docomo data card etc and these can be unlocked with a little knowledge and user can use any sim in that particular modem and instead use other HUAWEI modem comes without any sim which are already unlocked.
*Third*., before buying make sure how much you'r going to spend on internet plans & then decide which one to buy like devices comes in variants 3.6., 5.7., 7.2., 21 Mbps., don't get attractive to speed because higher the bandwidth--higher the money., so decide acc. to:-
-*Purpose* for Internet like: net surfing / social networking / downloading / highly online gaming
-Your *monthly* budget.
-Already make sure about the 3G services in your locality which has better reception.
-Hit the market. 

As you seems to be an normal user go for *3.6 Mbps* devices & below plans., it's good enough.
 & things to remember is:

-HSDPA 3.6 Mbps
-HSUPA data service of up to 5.76Mbps
-HSPA+ data service of up to 21.6Mbps


----------



## ideacellular (Feb 1, 2012)

*Reply to your complaint*



Neeraj J said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am planning to go for 3G data plan and I am confused between 3G services & Tata Photon+,Reliance Netconnect+. Are these (Tata Photon+,Reliance Netconnect+) 3G enabled and gives speed like 3G??? Also I am thinking that if I go for Airtel 3G or Idea Netsetter like 3G modems what will happen if services are poor. Can I insert another Simcard in that 3G modem or should I go for any Micromax or Huawei 3G modem separately. My requirements are only regular surfing on good speeds. Please suggest for best plan in Delhi/Ghaziabad area...
> 
> ...






Dear Sir, 

We wish to inform you that Idea has provided high speed mobile broadband, internet access with the ability to view video footage on your mobile handset. With a 3G phone and access to the 3G network you can make video calls, watch live TV, access the high speed internet, faster emails  and faster music tracks download.Usual voice call and messaging services found on a mobile phone, like person to person video, live streaming, downloadable video of entertainment, news, current affairs and sport content and video messaging, is also available in 3G services. For further information about BSNL, we request you to kindly contact to respective service provider.

Regards,
Ideacellular


----------



## Neeraj J (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Reply to your complaint*



ideacellular said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> We wish to inform you that Idea has provided high speed mobile broadband, internet access with the ability to view video footage on your mobile handset. With a 3G phone and access to the 3G network you can make video calls, watch live TV, access the high speed internet, faster emails  and faster music tracks download.Usual voice call and messaging services found on a mobile phone, like person to person video, live streaming, downloadable video of entertainment, news, current affairs and sport content and video messaging, is also available in 3G services. For further information about BSNL, we request you to kindly contact to respective service provider.
> 
> ...



Dear Ideacellular,
           You seems to be an Idea representative here. Although you may be right describing Idea 3G services well, but honestly in my case what I can say of Idea services "pathetic". This month only, i have activated Idea3G in my mobile NokiaE63 at Dehradun city(i have gone for a function there), which is very much 3G compatible AFAIK. But when I call Customer Care they doubt about this several times . My problem was I was not getting speed nearly like 3G(I was connecting to laptop via USB cable)even after consulting with CC many times(each time doing same setting... ). When I was tired one smart CC guy logged my complaint. I got call after 8 days, that too for GPRS settings. When I re-told him my problem, another case logged, previous being closed. Again after 5 days, I got reply from Technical guy that this ticket transferring to Network team, again 4 days I got to know my house was far away from 3G towers(although I was getting full mobile signal on UMTS)so we can't do anything...sorry...blah-blah  and closed ticket.I have recharged two time in this time span 103 & 203 Rs. respectively.
                       My question is why you proudly say that 3G service is in Dehradun when it doesn't cover whole city??? Customer Care service is awesome  getting there takes minimum 10minutes each time & resolution is mind blowing. Now in Ghaziabad, previously I had made mind completely to get Idea Netsetter, but after this incident... what you say dear 

You can PM me if you want those good-for-nothing complaint numbers


----------

